

World's most annoying website? - robk
http://www.arngren.net/

======
enjayhsu
Actually kinda cool. I mean, not if you're looking for anything specific. But
it does have am artistic tint to it.

------
robk
I'm kind of impressed the actual HTML isn't sloppier than it is.

